# Need Your Help Again



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well here we go again. I'm speaking again on Sunday. I need to know what we can count on, but not in a good way. Like "if you are late to the doctor, you can bet every light is gonna catch you on the way." "If you drop a piece of bread it will definitely hit the floor butter side down."







Any more ideas?


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> Well here we go again. I'm speaking again on Sunday. I need to know what we can count on, but not in a good way. Like "if you are late to the doctor, you can bet every light is gonna catch you on the way." "If you drop a piece of bread it will definitely hit the floor butter side down."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about ...the checkout line you moved from is moving faster than the one you moved to


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wash your car...it will rain


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

My grand father used to tell me a good one when I was young. Off course I only understood the meaning of it once I grew up...

"If I would kick the a** to all those who have caused me problems in my life, I would have a hard time to sit down for several weeks."


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

. . .life is like a box of chocolates . . . you never know what you're gonna get, to wit:

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day. Fish 24:7

Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.

You are your greatest obstacle.

Time heals all wounds and wounds all heels.

It is really too bad that stupidity isn't painful.

If the human brain were so simple that we could understand it, we would be so simple that we couldn't.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

No ones opinion is entirely worthless...even a clock that is broken, is correct twice a day.

There are two sides to every story, and the truth lies somewhere in between.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> No ones opinion is entirely worthless...even a clock that is broken, is correct twice a day.
> 
> There are two sides to every story, and the truth lies somewhere in between.


All bleeding stops...eventually


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> Well here we go again. I'm speaking again on Sunday. I need to know* what we can count on,* but not in a good way. Like "if you are late to the doctor, you can bet every light is gonna catch you on the way." "If you drop a piece of bread it will definitely hit the floor butter side down."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can count on sitting and doing nothing.... and no one bothers me.
As soon as I start doing something that needs to be done.... EVERYONE needs something!!!























MaeJae


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> Well here we go again. I'm speaking again on Sunday. I need to know what we can count on, but not in a good way. Like "if you are late to the doctor, you can bet every light is gonna catch you on the way." "If you drop a piece of bread it will definitely hit the floor butter side down."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a speech on Murphy's law.

Murphy's law


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your damed if you do and your damed if you dont....
Between a rock and a hard place...
First, kill all the Lawyers....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

" I promise you, it will only hurt a little "

Ed


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Today went great. Thanks for all your help.
Blessings


----------

